# Canon Warranty Service Experience = A+++



## Beautor (Apr 12, 2012)

I just wanted to share our experience with sending a camera body in for service. I've always heard that Canon's customer and warranty service is excellent, which is one of the reasons my wife and I are Canon users, but we've never had to use our warranty until just recently. 

About 6 months ago I bought my wife a 60D to replace her T1i. Shortly after buying it we noticed that the rubber grip was loose in spots, and was peeling slightly. At first it wasn't enough to convince my wife to send it in, but a few weeks ago it started getting worse, to the point where it affected how you had to hold the camera. She went to the camera store where we purchased the camera, and they told her they would ship it out free of charge for service for her, and that it would take 3-4 weeks. She decided to check with sending it to Canon directly, and they estimated 10-14 days, depending on the type of service needed. My wife decided that sending it to Canon directly was the better option because she couldn't handle being without her baby for as long as the camera store was estimating. 

She got a return authorization from Canon service and shipped it on the 3rd of April, and we received it back on the 9th of April. 6 days round trip, including 2 holidays! We have to say that we were ecstatic with the service. They sent us notifications when it was received, completed and shipped with a tracking number. The new grip on the camera is perfect, and way better than it was originally out of the box. 

Now sending it in through the camera store could potentially have been this fast too, but having worked in retail, I know that often stores will stockpile warranty items and bulk ship them once a week or so. I don't know how this store handles it so we decided to not risk it, and take care of it ourselves. I must say it was a very positive experience.


----------



## Alwyn (Apr 13, 2012)

Amazing how some get A class service from Canon and others get no service at all. I also had a 60d and when I called the South African head office I got a truck load of arrogance. I called twice, spoke to Roger once and Jan on another occasion, but it seemed they had better things to do than to assist a customer who had just chosen their brand over the competition. I dumped my Canon gear and went with Nikon. I still miss the comfortable grip of the Canons, but reliability and SERVICE is quite important to me as a paying customer. Nice to hear you had a positive experience though


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 15, 2012)

Great story!!! Love to hear good things around here every now and then! Thanks!


----------

